# bequiet email?



## baronvonvestholm (2. Mai 2012)

hatte den support angeschrieben wegen einer fehlenden schraube, nun meinte er ich soll meine adresse per email schicken, doch hatt er nicht die email adresse mir mitgeteilt. kann mir die jemand sagen?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

In dem du auf Antworten klickst?!


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Mai 2012)

sie haben dir also geantwortet   ja, wo genau liegt dein prob? du hast doch eine mail von ihnen als antwort bekommen, schreibe genau da hin? 

sie schicken dir wirklich eifnach so auf kulanz die schraube? hmm ich weiß warum ich gerne bequiet-netzteile kaufe


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. Mai 2012)

sry, nicht angeschrieben sondern angerufen ich depp


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2012)

Man könnte erneut Fernophonieren oder du schickst die Anfrage an den Support und berufst dich auf XY


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (3. Mai 2012)

Hi,

benutze am besten dieses Formular:

leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Chris


----------

